# Freshwater clams and snails



## Tommyu1992 (May 24, 2010)

Hey there, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of invertebrates these are. I live on a 26 acre lake in MD, and just noticed them the last time I went for a swim. Any guesses?


----------



## jackgood (Feb 9, 2007)

Just off the cuff they look like Golden Clams and a Malaysian Trumpet Snail. I'll see if I can dig up more info on them.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Someone might have dumped their clams and snails into the lake at one point. Then they colonized it.The clams sell for $3.00 or so in aquarium stores. Kinda cool how they survive in Maryland's winters.

Harvest some out of the lake, you could probably supply the entire forum. Either that or have a clam bake.

:^)


----------



## Tommyu1992 (May 24, 2010)

Sounds interesting. I was going to go down there today to get some snails but much to my surprise this morning, i found a baby snail sucking on the side of my tank! I put in a new plant a couple weeks ago, so i'm guessing that's the source. I may take a trip down there this week and try to find some clams. Would they be safe to put in the tank?


----------



## Kro23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe they're safe... Maybe they're not. Something you should keep in mind about freshwater clams is that they're filter feeders.

Unless you can supply very tiny creatures for them to eat (Think plankton and "green water"), those clams will just slowly starve to death in your tank.


----------



## rainshadow (Oct 11, 2009)

If it's a well established tank, there should be plenty for the clams to eat, though. I've had a half dozen fresh water clams in my tank for about nine months, and they seem to just do their thing. I worried about whether they were getting anything to eat at first, but they seem indestructible.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

The clam is an Asiatic clam, _Corbicula fluminea _or one of its congeners. They are a very widespread and common invasive exotic in this country. The snail is a pleurocerid (periwinkle or pennywinkle) of some sort. I've had mixed success with pleurocerids in tanks; most do well but some just mysteriously die after a few weeks.


----------



## ryan10517 (Apr 28, 2010)

hahaha this thread made me remember i have one of those clams about that size n my 30, but god knows where cuz i have never seen it out of the substrate unless i accidentally suck it up w/ a gravel vacuum lol


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

Tommyu1992 said:


> Hey there, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what kind of invertebrates these are. I live on a 26 acre lake in MD, and just noticed them the last time I went for a swim. Any guesses?


is it a private lake? if not i would be interested in coming sometime to pick critters for me


----------

